# 20 year old needing a BIG car, confused!



## JoshG1992 (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi guys,

I'm looking for a bit of advice here. Basically, I'm 20, I'm on my second car (1.4 vw lupo) but only been driving since last June but now i need to change for something a lot bigger. Around September time im taking the big plunge of moving into my own place, far away from my home town and starting my own business in live sound and PA hire. For this i need something huge to fit all my gear in to transport it. I've been looking at estates and the like but insurance seems silly because everything is well over 2.0L 

Any ideas on what i can look at that i can buy and insure for little over 3k thats somewhere close to being big enough? I feel like iv exhausted auto trader and i dont think i can get insured on any van at a reasonable price :/

Anyway, thanks for reading

josh


----------



## michael3011 (Nov 27, 2011)

Could try an old volvo, like 8 year old V70?


----------



## JoshG1992 (Aug 16, 2011)

I checked, even the V40's are close to £2800 on insurance


----------



## dan123elvin (Jun 15, 2010)

Bedford rascal?


----------



## RP84 (Sep 3, 2007)

What about a 7 seater, take the back seats out


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

A 7 seated might be worse still on the basis of capacity to carry more passengers.

Is this to run alongside your car? I'm wondering whether something like an Astra Van or Corsa Combi on a business (no social driving) miles only policy might work out better.


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Vectra. I insured a 1.9 cdti at 21 with 5 points for £800  which I think is good!


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

Maybe I've missed something here, but why not just buy a van?


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

GR33N said:


> Maybe I've missed something here, but why not just buy a van?


Vans are silly prices to insure irc?!


----------



## tom-coupe (Jan 17, 2009)

skoda octavia estate good well built cars.


----------



## JoshG1992 (Aug 16, 2011)

Its to replace my current car, so it'll be my daily too. I havent looked at van insurance yet but its supposed to be nearly impossible to get anywhere near reasonable for under 21's. I do plan on checking it but i would prefer to have a car since its going to be my daily as well.


----------



## clarkey1269 (Dec 27, 2010)

VW Bora?

306 HDI Estate?


----------



## JoshG1992 (Aug 16, 2011)

Just ran a quote on an octavia estate, best price is £2949 :/ Dont think the 306 is going to be quite big enough but i'll run a quote in it now to check.


----------



## JoshG1992 (Aug 16, 2011)

306 is £1900 which is do-able, would need to go look at one and see how big it really is though. Cheers for the ideas guys!


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

I'd look at something like Volvo V70 or Saab 9-5 estate which as well as having more than enough space are very well equipped, safe, more comfortable than a sofa on long trips and can rack up huge mileages with no problems. You can get reasonable mileage 9-5 estate for about £1500, you can get a V70 for the same, the mileage will be a lot higher but they can take it no problem.


----------



## Teddy (Dec 15, 2007)

Vauxhall Zafira. Stacks of space inside and easy and cheap to maintain.


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

And to show how many miles a V70 can do: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Volvo-V70...omobiles_UK&hash=item27c8fcba26#ht_980wt_1159

And dare I say it it'll be good for another 100k.


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

I would have said V70 too. Spend a bit more and get something really capable of covering the distance.

Or as a Curveball, LR Defender 110.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

put a tow bar on the lupo and get a box trailer (assuming you have somewhere secure to park it)?

eg

http://www.about-trailers.co.uk/proddetail.php?prod=TAV1&cat=1132

You can always trade up to a van or estate once your sure its a viable job / business trailers hold their value well with the added advantage of been able to wheel it right up to the stage door for example...


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Older style Passat estate, or even an older Golf estate?


----------



## davidlewis26 (May 9, 2010)

get a vectra c mate there massive and very cheap to insure and you can now get a lot of car for very little money


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

What size rig are you planning on running? Active or passive speakers, how many channel, using a snake on a reel, planning on doing live sound for bands or DJs (most of the latter will have their own kit). 

My money would go on a van, I think you're really going to restrict your business with a car unless it's a hearse with the wooden but taken out. 

When you're getting your insurance quotes are you including use in conjunction with your business? Would it work out cheaper to buy a van in a business name and insure as such?


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Trailer or get an old pick up

Sent via tapadapawapaslappatalk


----------



## JoshG1992 (Aug 16, 2011)

It'll be a 3k passive rig (2 mid/tops 2 bass bins, 2 wedge monitors and a drum fill), its a full system off my old college tutor so i havent seen exactly whats in it, but it'll be a 16+ channel desk, 16 in 4 out 30m snake, probably a fair bit of outboard. Im doing it for bands mainly but i suppose i could get work doing stuff for DJ's ect. 

All the passat's/golf's ect will be too small, i know its looking bleak atm i just dont know what to look for atm :/ I'm gonna start looking at vans now, they seem to be the best idea so far, i'll just have to get a sub £1000 one to cover my insurance :/


----------



## eatcustard (May 4, 2011)

A trailer (ifor type one) and a Focus size car to tow it?


----------



## JoshG1992 (Aug 16, 2011)

crisis averted! VW Caddy insurance is around £2k, which i can deal with considering the van itself is only £850 lol. Cheers for your help guys! i genuinely didnt think van insurance was possible for me being under 21 but apparently it is! sorted


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

is a berlingo car too small too? same as the van really...........


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

JoshG1992 said:


> It'll be a 3k passive rig (2 mid/tops 2 bass bins, 2 wedge monitors and a drum fill), its a full system off my old college tutor so i havent seen exactly whats in it, but it'll be a 16+ channel desk, 16 in 4 out 30m snake, probably a fair bit of outboard. Im doing it for bands mainly but i suppose i could get work doing stuff for DJ's ect.


You will need a van for that kit, I am assuming that your mids/tops are 15s and your subs at least 15s, possibly 18s. A pair of 18s took up ALL of the space in my 1 series. my Focus estate took a pair of 12s, a pair of small wedges, 2 guitar amps and a few silver cases. Anything else needed a second car.


----------



## Fuzzy Logic (May 6, 2011)

Yeah if your going to run this as a business a van is the only real option, and has to be seen as a business running costs. Opens up far more possibilities on how much gear you can supply and who to, for example being able to offer the service to more than one band/dj in a night/day, if you have enough gear. Easily pay off that van cost.
And anyway you soon get tired of lugging basebins and amps around, especially into the back of a car, got to be a van me thinks!

Would convert it to lpg too offset some of that insurance costs.


----------



## JoshG1992 (Aug 16, 2011)

Cheers for the advice guys  Judging by the quotes i got it seems a van is feasible! Really dont want to sell my lupo though  I'll probably try and work my way around keeping it and getting a van too


----------



## Cisteve (Apr 6, 2012)

If you cant find a suitable van, have you thought about 4x4's? ive run at least one along side a normal car since i was just turned 18!

still got my swb pajero but thats an offroader not a "load lugger"

but i ran a Lwb 3.5V6 pajero aswell.......because it had big chrome wheels and window tints!lol

Bags of power, 5 speed tiptronic, every concievable gadget, absoloutly mountains of space and 30mpg on a steady run wich didnt happen very often, i used to tend to boot it everywhere (being 18-19 at the time) insurance was less than a grand too! was nearly 5 years ago though


----------



## JoshG1992 (Aug 16, 2011)

Unfortunately every 4x4 iv looked at and got quotes for has been silly  i checked loqds as well.


----------



## JoshG1992 (Aug 16, 2011)

Yeah...

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...code/ts58sg/page/1/quicksearch/true?logcode=p

This is £5559 cheapest lol, insurance companies dont like me!


----------



## Tisgreen (May 18, 2012)

If its run as a business then a van is the best choice...you can claim more back on tax.


----------

